# Cho trẻ ngửi dầu tràm có sao không



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (1/3/19)

Dầu tràm được biết là một sản phẩm từ thiên nhiên an toàn và lành tính với trẻ sơ sinh và mẹ bầu, tuy nhiên mẹ cũng cần nắm rõ những điểm không nên tiếp xúc trực tiếp với dầu tràm. Có rất nhiều cách để sử dụng dầu tràm trong việc bảo vệ sức khỏe như pha nước tắm, thoa trực tiếp, xông…




Mỗi một cách đều đem lại những hiệu quả riêng, tuy nhiên đối với những vùng nhạy cảm như mắt, miệng, mủi thì chúng ta không thể thoa trực tiếp mà thay vào đó là cho bé ngửi. Đối với những bé có dấu hiệu của bệnh về đường hô hấp mẹ có thể sử dụng dầu tràm con yêu cho vào khăn của bé rồi quàng cổ.
Tinh dầu tràm khuếch tán vào không khí bé ngửi sẽ giúp bé thông mủi tiêu đờm giảm ngay triệu chứng của bệnh. Hơn thế nữa cách này cũng giúp bé loại bỏ những vi khuẩn có hại bên trong đường hô hấp cũng như ngăn chặn nguy cơ xâm nhập của vi khuẩn và virus bên ngoài môi trường.
Từ nay mẹ sẽ không phải lo lắng mỗi khi con yêu mình mắc bệnh về đường hô hấp khi có dầu tràm con yêu, hiện nay Dầu Tràm Con Yêu đã có mặt hầu hết các tỉnh thành trên toàn quốc bởi các cơ sở uy tín như shop con cưng, shop trẻ thơ, pharmacity, ministop và một số nhà thuốc.
Nguồn: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu


----------

